# This is still a thing?



## BeantownZombie (May 1, 2016)

People still do this? How many flex drivers do Lying Lyft and fuber


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Lots. Some even drive cabs when not doing flex.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Flex is relatively new in places like OC and it's definitely a "thing" especially with Uber & Lyft drivers.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I left rideshare to do Flex


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Flex is definitely growing. They have gone big in California. 

Unfortunately like Uber and Lyft it appears they are going to that same model of hooking newbies when old timers finally realize it's not the great gig it once was.


----------



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

Not sure how it was at the beginning. When I got in it was already 18$/h with 3 hour blocks so it can't get any worse...still way better than ridesharing which brings higher risk and unstable earnings.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

KILLERST said:


> Not sure how it was at the beginning. When I got in it was already 18$/h with 3 hour blocks so it can't get any worse...still way better than ridesharing which brings higher risk and unstable earnings.


It can always get worse. If nothing else, Uber has proven that to be true.


----------



## TonySanDiego (Mar 21, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Flex is definitely growing. They have gone big in California.
> 
> Unfortunately like Uber and Lyft it appears they are going to that same model of hooking newbies when old timers finally realize it's not the great gig it once was.


However, unlike Uber/Lyft, Amazon newbies pose an actual cost to the company. With Uber/Lyft the driver can contact the passenger and eventually they get connected. The driver may get a poor rating but the customer gets delivered.

With Amazon, the newbies end up bringing back packages, deliver to the wrong address, deliver late.... Etc. All of that adds to the cost of delivering that last mile. Newbies equal more cost, veterans equal less cost. The churn model is not very good if there is too much churn.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

KILLERST said:


> Not sure how it was at the beginning. When I got in it was already 18$/h with 3 hour blocks so it can't get any worse...still way better than ridesharing which brings higher risk and unstable earnings.


Used to be typical to get a 4 hour block that took 2 hours to finish. I would pull in 144 and be home by 2 PM. Hardly any miles on the car.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Unfortunately like Uber and Lyft it appears they are going to that same model of hooking newbies when old timers finally realize it's not the great gig it once was.


They all go that route,usually sooner rather than later. It's inevitable as they don't have a choice, it's the only route such a company can take if they wish to stick around.


----------



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Used to be typical to get a 4 hour block that took 2 hours to finish. I would pull in 144 and be home by 2 PM. Hardly any miles on the car.


That was why so many people signed up and drag the pay down. However, I think it reaches the equilibrium now. The gig is not that great for some people and still remains good for some.


----------

